# Proper Brake Line or Adapter for Mk4 Rear Caliper Upgrade on Mk3?



## SLCVR6 (Jan 23, 2000)

Anyone know exactly what is needed to bolt up an existing stainless line to work with a Mk4 rear caliper swap? Part numbers or specifics helpful, I don't want to throw on rubber lines unless it is a last resort. Thanks.
-Robert


----------



## Whiterabbit (Mar 11, 2002)

I beleive ECS tuning sells the metric banjo bolts you are looking for. Cheap..


----------



## Dimitri16V (Jul 4, 2002)

*Re: (Whiterabbit)*

You need the stainless lines for an A4. don't know if you can get just the rear. the A4 rear calipers thread to the existing hard line but use a banjo bolt for the connection to the caliper. I just installed these calipers in my Scirocco with stock lines, you will need to remove the calipers and flip them so the bleeder faces up every time you need to bleed the brakes. It might be different in your car though.
The MK3 and MK4 rear calipers offer the same braking, maybe the disc is different.
You might be able to just upgrade the discs or just get carriers to bolt your existing calipers.


_Modified by Dimitri16V at 4:53 PM 8-13-2003_


----------



## TheRealDutchdub (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Proper Brake Line or Adapter for Mk4 Rear Caliper Upgrade on Mk3? (SLCVR6)*

Use the rear brakelines from the 99> Golf Convertible (Cabrio), uses the same Mk4 calipers.
Part# 1H0 611 763 H and 1H0 611 764 G


----------



## sdriver (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Proper Brake Line or Adapter for Mk4 Rear Caliper Upgrade on Mk3? (TheRealDutchdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheRealDutchdub* »_Use the rear brakelines from the 99> Golf Convertible (Cabrio), uses the same Mk4 calipers.
Part# 1H0 611 763 H and 1H0 611 764 G









Thanks!
Well did anyone here try it and did it work?
These lines are expensive at the dealer... over $60 each.

*EDIT:* I think these are hard lines, they don't have a rear flex hose at the caliper.










_Modified by sdriver at 1:49 PM 5-30-2005_


----------



## Slytle (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: Proper Brake Line or Adapter for Mk4 Rear Caliper Upgrade on Mk3? (SLCVR6)*

I used rear lines and bolts from a 99 Passat. Banjo on one end and female brake fitting on the other end. Perfect length for my Mk2, which isnt much different form mk3.


----------



## HilF (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: Proper Brake Line or Adapter for Mk4 Rear Caliper Upgrade on Mk3? (Slytle)*

FYI: stock mkIV rear lines are braided metal covered in black rubber.
the whored pic


----------



## sdriver (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Proper Brake Line or Adapter for Mk4 Rear Caliper Upgrade on Mk3? (Slytle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slytle* »_I used rear lines and bolts from a 99 Passat. Banjo on one end and female brake fitting on the other end. 

Thanks, those are half the price of the Cabrio lines!
So it should be a direct plug'n'play fit?


----------



## Slytle (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: Proper Brake Line or Adapter for Mk4 Rear Caliper Upgrade on Mk3? (sdriver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sdriver* »_
Thanks, those are half the price of the Cabrio lines!
So it should be a direct plug'n'play fit?

I think so. Mine fit my mk2 perfectly...


----------



## sdriver (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Proper Brake Line or Adapter for Mk4 Rear Caliper Upgrade on Mk3? (Slytle)*

I got the Passat hose, and it is a perfect fit and a quality piece! Thanks man.







You gotta love an OEM plug'n'play solution. Now everyone can stop begging ECS to sell their custom hoses. The only problem is these are in short supply accross the continent, so you have to special order them from the dealer and wait a few days.
Part number: *8E0 611 775 J*
Price: around $33 each.


_Modified by sdriver at 10:57 AM 6-2-2005_


----------



## Slytle (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: Proper Brake Line or Adapter for Mk4 Rear Caliper Upgrade on Mk3? (sdriver)*

Glad to hear it. A little junkyard research goes a long way! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sdriver (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Proper Brake Line or Adapter for Mk4 Rear Caliper Upgrade on Mk3? (Slytle)*

Yep, got the Mk4 callipers on and it all fits and works very well.








However I just noticed *ECS* sells the special steel lines now! We called and asked just last week








http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...Lines
Scroll down to ES#4699.


_Modified by sdriver at 1:54 PM 6-8-2005_


----------

